# Free Antivirus For Mobile Phone



## caleb (Nov 8, 2006)

Gentlemen any of you know a site for FREE legal antivirus for mobile phone...I am currently using Trend Micro antivirus for my Nokia 6708 but not very do not want to continue with it due to value of the product in terms of money that they are asking for.


----------



## caleb (Nov 10, 2006)

No one knows any free antivirus for a cell phone running symbion OS?


----------



## azzu (Nov 10, 2006)

i have 6600 go to funmaza.com or ansari4.com u can get loads of symbian OS downloads


----------



## caleb (Nov 10, 2006)

azzu said:
			
		

> i have 6600 go to funmaza.com or ansari4.com u can get loads of symbian OS downloads


 I am SPECIFICALLY looking 4 antivirus & not 4 any other downloads...pls refer a site where one can get free antivirus a cellphone running symbion OS


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 10, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40862


----------

